# R.Fantastica True Nominal acting strenge



## Dr.Pikachu (Feb 20, 2014)

I`ve got a group of R.Fantastica True Nominal(4 frogs) in 30 30 45 tank for few days. There are 4 bromeliads for them to hide. One of them is always on the ground, and seems cannot/don`t like to stick on glass. But he can jump into the bowl trying to eat springtail. No damage to skin, and whole body is clean.

The other three were hiding in bromeliads all day long.
This male acting so strenge, I`m afraid is any possible he got sick?


----------



## Dr.Pikachu (Feb 20, 2014)

It seems a small "ball" on the right side of the neck


----------

